

Yelp extorting small businesses - zavulon
http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/04/16/1202103/-round-two-yelp-com-extorting-small-businesses

======
wting
I visited the site in incognito mode, and I see the review:
<http://i.imgur.com/v9P9cJJ.png>

Yelp has publicly stated that they filter reviews[0] since many people try to
game the system. I'm not sure how they filter the reviews, but this is
probably a good guess: <http://qr.ae/TluW1>

_Disclaimer: I'll be interning at Yelp over the summer._

[0]: <http://qr.ae/TluOB>

------
BenSS
Is anyone surprised? This has been going on for YEARS now, but the users think
they are getting what they want. It's the business owners that get the short
end of the stick.

